# Australia Zoo Pics



## -Matt- (Nov 22, 2009)

The final stop on my Sunshine Coast holiday I decided to visit Australia Zoo for a day out, heres a few random pics out of the couple of hundred I took for the day. The main purpose of this holiday was actually to scope out out the area for a seachange...after my time here I think I have decided that I am going to be moving to the area 

































http://img218.imageshack.us/i/dsc0441z.jpg/


----------



## Kris (Nov 22, 2009)

Great photos Mattsnake. I haven't been there for 8 years.


----------



## Kurto (Nov 22, 2009)

Great pics! thanks for sharing.That GTP is looking pretty hormonal!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow, that blue chondro is unreal!


----------



## snakekid666 (Nov 22, 2009)

awesome photos ive been there once cant wait to go back again


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 22, 2009)

Now you've gone and got me all excited, i'm going in a couple of weeks. Any particular suburb you like? I moved up from Sydney 4 years ago and haven't looked back. It's a great part of the world around here


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 22, 2009)

Can't believe they took their bloody nice bells lacie off display to erect that statue of Steve, Terri and kids in it's place!


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 22, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Now you've gone and got me all excited, i'm going in a couple of weeks. Any particular suburb you like? I moved up from Sydney 4 years ago and haven't looked back. It's a great part of the world around here


 
Im going to be moving to Caloundra as thats where my sister and her partner live, It definatly is a nice place up here. Once I meet some people it will be great!

Serpenttongue I was also disapointed that the lacie was gone since I visited last.

Heres a full body shot of the chondro...she was so beautiful!


----------



## deebo (Nov 22, 2009)

nice pics....am heading there on either wednesday or thursday, will def be having a sticky beak at the GTP to see its colours....


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 22, 2009)

Fantastic pics!!! They would look good as postcards................. you sure you didn't copy postcards??? hmm????? lol naw, seriously great pics...... wish I was that good!

PS whats that in the fifth pic???????


----------



## Gecko75 (Nov 22, 2009)

your photography is amazing matt! did they have womas there? if so were they the brigalow belt ones? would love to see a pic or two. also did you see many wild reptiles roaming the park, I was amazed at the amount of water dragons running around when I was up there.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice pics mate.
I haven't been to the zoo since i was a wee little kid and your thread has inspired me.
Thinking about planning a trip to Taronga. Should be a good day out.
Thanks for sharing your pics mate


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 23, 2009)

Gecko75 said:


> your photography is amazing matt! did they have womas there? if so were they the brigalow belt ones? would love to see a pic or two. also did you see many wild reptiles roaming the park, I was amazed at the amount of water dragons running around when I was up there.


 
Yes they had a pair of what I believe are QLD womas but have no idea on exact locality. They were also both in shed so I didnt take many pics as they werent looking their best. I saw hundreds of wild water dragons...they were everywhere.

Thanks for the kind comments everyone.


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 23, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> Fantastic pics!!! They would look good as postcards................. you sure you didn't copy postcards??? hmm????? lol naw, seriously great pics...... wish I was that good!
> 
> PS whats that in the fifth pic???????


 
Thank you 

Fifth pic is a death adder.


----------



## DonnB (Nov 23, 2009)

They are QLD womas dont know there locale. But there is 3 in that enclosure not 2. The blue condro is a beaut. You came at the right time as the rhino iguana's enclosure has only been open for a week. We would love the lacies (plus some other cool things we have) to be on display but we have to wait for more enclosures to be built.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 23, 2009)

Great shots  My friend went up there and thought it was amazing. I have to go sometime!


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 23, 2009)

Moreliac said:


> They are QLD womas dont know there locale. But there is 3 in that enclosure not 2. The blue condro is a beaut. You came at the right time as the rhino iguana's enclosure has only been open for a week. We would love the lacies (plus some other cool things we have) to be on display but we have to wait for more enclosures to be built.


 
Oh I could only see 2 womas in the enclosure. It looked like they are building a fair few new enclosures around the place...will be great when they get the lemurs, cheetahs etc on display. Would definatly be an awesome place to work...you are very lucky.


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 23, 2009)

where did that blue chondro come from,it wasnt there when i went in feb,march or july?havent been there since so it may be new?i have noticed there is a xmas party at the australian reptile park,maybe we should organise a trip to australia zoo next year for a aps gathering(those who live closer to australia zoo than the australian reptile park)


----------



## TayaJulie (Nov 23, 2009)

These photos are amazing. You did well to get it through the glass!! every time i go there i can never seem to get past the smudges on the glass or the reflection. or it could just be my camera.

Im from the coast and love it here. especially the beaches


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 23, 2009)

I love the Australia zoo ...and the water dragons are everywhere ...be good once all of the enclosures are built ..They need to put on a "decent" snake show ,educating AUSTRALIANS and OVERSEA TOURISTS about AUSTRALIAN SNAKES ...instead of using the exotics ...about my only beef with the place, other then that ,its one of the best zoo's I have ever been too.


----------



## Mrs I (Nov 23, 2009)

Caloundra is a nice area, i lived in Arundel for a while, Kalana Road loved that house, had a huge atrium in the middle of the house, with door access was fantastic.


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 23, 2009)

TayaJulie said:


> These photos are amazing. You did well to get it through the glass!! every time i go there i can never seem to get past the smudges on the glass or the reflection. or it could just be my camera.
> 
> Im from the coast and love it here. especially the beaches


 
Thanks, I just cleaned the glass with my shirt lol and then put the camera lens right up against the glass so there was no reflections.


----------



## DonnB (Nov 24, 2009)

TayaJulie said:


> These photos are amazing. You did well to get it through the glass!! every time i go there i can never seem to get past the smudges on the glass or the reflection. or it could just be my camera.
> 
> Im from the coast and love it here. especially the beaches



There is a few things you can do. First make sure the flash is OFF when you take the pic that way it will eliminate the reflection (in most cases) and another thing is you can ask a staff member if you can have the windows cleaned, so you can take some photos. We try to clean them as much as possible, but atm we are short staffed and with everything else we have to do it can be quite hard to get to them to often.


----------



## DonnB (Nov 24, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> I love the Australia zoo ...and the water dragons are everywhere ...be good once all of the enclosures are built ..They need to put on a "decent" snake show ,educating AUSTRALIANS and OVERSEA TOURISTS about AUSTRALIAN SNAKES ...instead of using the exotics ...about my only beef with the place, other then that ,its one of the best zoo's I have ever been too.



I agree with you. Would be great if we could do a real snake show. Maybe in the future!!! I do know we have plans to demo another reptile (can say yet) and if it happens it will be pretty cool.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 24, 2009)

Moreliac said:


> I agree with you. Would be great if we could do a real snake show. Maybe in the future!!! I do know we have plans to demo another reptile (can say yet) and if it happens it will be pretty cool.


 GOOD GOOD let Terri know then


----------



## DonnB (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok im back at work tomorrow so will have a sit down with ok


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 25, 2009)

Moreliac said:


> We try to clean them as much as possible, but atm we are short staffed and with everything else we have to do it can be quite hard to get to them to often.


 
Well Im moving up that way in the next couple of weeks, Im going to apply for a job at the zoo but I dont like my chances as Im betting that everyone wants to work there. But I would happily come in and clean the windows all day


----------



## TayaJulie (Nov 25, 2009)

Moreliac said:


> There is a few things you can do. First make sure the flash is OFF when you take the pic that way it will eliminate the reflection (in most cases) and another thing is you can ask a staff member if you can have the windows cleaned, so you can take some photos. We try to clean them as much as possible, but atm we are short staffed and with everything else we have to do it can be quite hard to get to them to often.


 
You work at the zoo!! how lucky. I have a friend whos working with the Mackaws there atm. it seems like a great place to work at. 

But thanks for the info


----------



## SCam (Nov 28, 2009)

amazing photos Matt!! should really go in the pro photography business mate


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 28, 2009)

Great shots!! 
I love the B&G Macaw!


----------



## DonnB (Nov 28, 2009)

TayaJulie said:


> You work at the zoo!! how lucky. I have a friend whos working with the Mackaws there atm. it seems like a great place to work at.
> 
> But thanks for the info



Yeah its a great place to work... I know the guys/gals from bird show


----------



## DonnB (Dec 2, 2009)

By the way that blue condro never use to look like that. It has been slowly morphing into the blue you see over a period of time. It started with small dots of blue.


----------



## nazza (Dec 9, 2009)

I need to go visit the zoo again, its been a while! Might see about making it a club outing next year too.


----------

